# Uber Introduces UberTEENS - Uber rides for Teenagers



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Source: https://www.uber.com/info/teen/






*A little help goes a long way*
*Now your teen can ride with Uber*

*Uber connects your teen to a safe, reliable ride in minutes.*
*They stay on the go. You stay in the know. And everyone gets more from their day.*


















Live Tracking
*Be there from start to finish*
You stay in the know when your teen rides with Uber. You get updates throughout the trip and can follow along live on the map. So no matter where you are, you're with them every step of the way.

Experienced Drivers
*A ride you can trust*
Your teen will ride with experienced drivers who have received consistently high ratings from our community of riders. You'll be able to see the driver's name, photo, and vehicle details. And you can contact them if needed.

Shared Payment
*Connect the whole family*
With a Family Profile, you bring everyone's rides together in one place. All trips are covered by the same payment method. And you get a receipt with full details after every ride.










*How to get your teen started*
1. *Download the app*
First things first, download the Uber app. Already have it? Please take a moment to update to the latest version.

Get the app 

2. *Create a Family Profile*
Giving your teens access to Uber takes only a few minutes. In the app menu, tap Settings and select Add Family Profile.

3. *Invite your teen to ride*
You can invite any family member 13 years or older to join. They'll receive an invitation to download the app and join your Family Profile.

Invite Your Teen


Available Cities
*Teens can ride in select cities*
Get details on pricing, available ride options, and service areas.

Seattle

Phoenix

Columbus


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Drunk millennials, and now drunk teens.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

There's no way that dude above is the father to that kid. Look at the noses...... better yet, look look at how much lighter she (daughter) is......

Yay.... I get to drive obnoxious bastards around.... and a guaranteed no tip! Joy!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I expect this to go the way of uber to Mexico LOL.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Coming soon: Kids FARES! Why pay full price, kids ride for 25% less!


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

That explains why you can no longer report a rider as being underage and unaccompanied in the app.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea now some creeper Uber driver has your 15 year old daughters home address... No problem..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Yea now some creeper Uber driver has your 15 year old daughters home address... No problem..


Is that any worse than the guy who lives across the street from you who peeps at your daughter's window with binoculars from behind his blinds?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Is that any worse than the guy who lives across the street from you who peeps at your daughter's window with binoculars from behind his blinds?


they are both really bad if you ask me. but if you watch the news you see stories about Driver rapping women and breaking into houses. at least the guy across the street, you can keep an eye on him.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I expect this to go the way of uber to Mexico LOL.


Yeah, no way drivers are going to put up with this brainwave from Uber. _Maybe _if Uber decided to share some of the extra revenue with us on teen rides, but as far as "you drivers give children rides and we'll take all the extra money"? Lol, no.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Pedo's give this news one big thumbs UP!

Not me...them. Just to be clear.


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

Thumbs up from your friendly neighborhood pedo.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea I think uber teen went the way of uber kittens...


----------



## Bigrigs56 (Jun 2, 2017)

Uber passenger teen 16 years old kills UBER driver in Illinois...,horrible and tragic beginning to teens allowed to UBER alone.


----------



## Sprk (Mar 13, 2019)

It makes sense to allow teens to use uber. As long as they're quiet, it really doesn't matter at that point, although they should always travel in groups


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Won't fly in California. Even if there's a policy change it's still illegal here.

*Edit*
And I fell for it. Sprk bumped a 2 year old post.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

andaas said:


> Coming soon: Kids FARES! Why pay full price, kids ride for 25% less!


Under 6 is free like buffet places.


----------

